# My first refurbish project.



## Jason85 (Apr 30, 2020)

Just started this refurbish. This is my first try. Any advice? Anyone know the year?








Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2020)

Looks like a late 40-50's 24 in. better pics and serial # would help.


----------



## Jason85 (May 1, 2020)

More picture. I cannot find serial numbers anywhere on this.











Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (May 1, 2020)

Those forks look scary from what I can see in the pictures. I'd take the rack off the back and save it for a 26 inch bike.  The wheels will probably need Rebuilt to ride smoothly.  If it has original paint i wouldn't paint it. Have fun with it! I'm thinking 50s.


----------



## Jason85 (May 1, 2020)

What do you see that's wrong with the forks?

Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (May 1, 2020)

They're bent, to the rear and it looks a little skewed to the right from the head on photo.  They also look crimped on the inside.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 1, 2020)

A favorite accident was a car rollover bending the forks.  Damn kids dropped their bike the driveway and dad backs out. . . .   Forks can be bent back in a vise but this a caveman task.  These forks look flattened for fat tire clearance?  Some kind, gentle person will probably stumble on to your thread with period pictures.  Rollfast guys quickly sniff out their favorite ride.   Good luck


----------



## piercer_99 (May 1, 2020)

as far as the serial number, check the bottom bracket (hanger bracket) most likely there.

It is a good looking bike, a lot of potential.


----------



## Jason85 (May 1, 2020)

Now I'm nervous about the forks. Should try to fix them or get another set?

Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (May 1, 2020)

@Krakatoa does fork repairs, he might be able to fix them, you could ask him.

Or, there is a set on ebay, of a girls bike, you would have to have the steer tube cut down and threaded. @Krakatoa does that also.








						~ FORK SERVICE for Balloon Tire Bicycles ~ Re Threading & Re Sizing Etc! | Services
					

Mail order Fork & Frame Services offered for American Balloon tire bicycles 1935 through 1955!   Featured Service:  I can rework your donor fork for a perfect fit in your application!  Basic re threading and re sizing of ladies headtube length fork to men's length or desired under sizing with...




					thecabe.com
				












						VINTAGE  ROLLFAST  BICYCLE FORK  | eBay
					

It  has not  been cleaned up at all. I've included pictures of the bike as a whole for reference only. See pictures.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Krakatoa (May 1, 2020)

Looks like the best option here is to source a new fork like the ebay one above and cut it down. That og fork you have is probably past the safe point of return.


----------



## Jason85 (May 2, 2020)

I found the serial number. I can't seem to get a picture to show the numbers. But I'm pretty sure that's it.

C2 4069

Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (May 2, 2020)

Snyder built Rollfast frame,  C would be 1961,


----------



## Jason85 (May 2, 2020)

Thank you very much.

Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason85 (May 2, 2020)

Also what parts would be interchangeable? Need a new fork.

Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (May 2, 2020)

Jason85 said:


> Also what parts would be interchangeable? Need a new fork.
> 
> Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk



Probably most parts would interchange, with another Snyder built Rollfast, direct fit.

You could also most likely use a fork from a Murray, or a Huffy or a Schwinn, or anything that would fit, if you don't care about it not being original.
You could put an aftermarket springer on it. The world is your oyster.

You could buy that fork that I showed you on ebay, and send it off to have it cut and threaded, or find someone local to do it for you. The price offered by @Krakatoa to do the work is very fair, probably less than if you had a local bike shop do it.

Good luck whatever way you go.


----------



## Jason85 (May 5, 2020)

A modern huffy? 

Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (May 6, 2020)

Jason85 said:


> A modern huffy?
> 
> Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk



probably, it will be ugly though.

You could use it as something to hold your front wheel on and ride, until you can get the proper fork.

I have been guilty of that in the past when building a bike and not having the proper fork. They work until something better comes along.  However, as I said, they are ugly.


----------



## Jason85 (May 6, 2020)

I don't mind ugly. I'm gonna get a proper one in time. 

Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (May 6, 2020)

Jason85 said:


> I don't mind ugly. I'm gonna get a proper one in time.
> 
> Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk



Yup that's a 24" Totally not gonna be an easy find. U could get a 24" Schwinn middleweight fork and make a extended chopper with that  one. Just cut em off and slide em over the Schwinn,,  drill a few holes.,, to bolt em on, wala! , extended.  I mean, that's what I did to those in the 60's and it's prob why they ain't around.   .


----------



## Balloonoob (May 10, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> probably, it will be ugly though.
> 
> You could use it as something to hold your front wheel on and ride, until you can get the proper fork.
> 
> I have been guilty of that in the past when building a bike and not having the proper fork. They work until something better comes along.  However, as I said, they are ugly.View attachment 1188718



Ok Pierce. What's the after photo look like on this one? Still got the flowers on the tires? Someone got a little carried away with the spray paint huh?


----------



## piercer_99 (May 10, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Ok Pierce. What's the after photo look like on this one? Still got the flowers on the tires? Someone got a little carried away with the spray paint huh?



well, it looked like this when it went to it's new owner a few weeks ago.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 10, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> well, it looked like this when it went to it's new owner a few weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 1191700
> 
> ...



. Thumbs up! Clapping! Whistling! Wooooooh!


----------

